# My egg transfer was today...advice please



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Well its all over except for the 2 week wait..and the pile of tablets from now till ten.

They collected 12 eggs on Monday and the today we were told it was touch and go on a lot of them. 10 fertilised. The ones they put back in i think had 7 cells 1 thingy and 2 something else and the other was about the same buy 6 cells 0 thingys and 2 something else...as you can tell i know nothing. Doc rang tonight to say none of the eggs left were suitable for frezzing so feeling a bit    Any advice?

Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done sarah

try not to focus on the fact you had none to freeze many don't

it by no means these embryo will not make a baby, i have seen many ladies get none to freeze and now have bundles of joy

so well done hun


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Try not to be downhearted    We only got 3 eggs, 2 of those fertilised and we had those put back in.  We are now 10 weeks pregnant!  So, although we didn't have any to freeze, we didn't need any!

 

Lully x


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks. My et finished at around 12.30 today and i just noticed that Laura has heres done at 12.30 today...we must have been sitting feet apart. Isnt that mad!!


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Lully77 said:


> Try not to be downhearted  We only got 3 eggs, 2 of those fertilised and we had those put back in. We are now 10 weeks pregnant! So, although we didn't have any to freeze, we didn't need any!
> 
> 
> 
> Lully x


Thanks Lilly. I was so sure we would have some to freeze but i suppose at lease we had two which made it to et!


----------



## Camberwell Nell (Mar 16, 2007)

Congrats on transfer. settle on down with those little embryos and feel all cosy and pregnant.x who cares about whats in the freezer its the ones in you that count cos they are settling in right now and sound just fine. good luck 

love nell. x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi sarah 
just keep positive it only takes one to work enjoy the rest on your 2ww. 

queenie xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry sarah you only need the one to get your dream


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thnaks guys. I feel so stupid feeling a bit down about it. You are right i should be more positive!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't feel stupid thats why we are all here to help each other on our journey.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Sarah you have done remarkably well to get this far - some poor ladies don't even make it to ec!
And you won't need any frosties when you get a BFP on this cycle.
Stay strong and sending you loads of pma X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie

don't feel stupid hun,fertility treatment throws up all types of feelings


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

hi Sarah,
Yes it was me who went in straight after you then.  I was in the corner of the recovery area - the back on left hand side as you walk in.
Don't worry about having none to freeze - you aren't going to need them as you have 2 perfect embies already which will stay  
There's now 3 of us all at the same stage on the 2WW - yipee!

What are you up to for the next couple of weeks? Are you at work or taking some time off?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Isnt that just mad...we were sat feet apart. My OH probably zoomed up the stairs past you on the way up as he couldnt find a parking space and i went in first..such a small world. You looked very calm!!

I have got the next tww off. Been sitting about today chilling out. How was work? You sit down at work dont you, that will be dine. My job is zooming around so having time off is a must!!!

When did you have your ec?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

try and keep those feet up for as long as possible ladies ... i did


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam7 said:


> try and keep those feet up for as long as possible ladies ... i did


i would stand on my head if it worked lol

just go with the flow ladies and no regrets


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you luck Sarah - hope you are still taking it easy


----------

